# Help needed...



## gabdyl (Jun 16, 2008)

IDK if Peanut is BC or what is happening. He is 1.5 yrs old. His coat was pretty messy after not doing a very good job brushing the last couple weeks but his hair isn't too long, maybe 2 inches? 

Regular brushing I have always used a Petco pin brush w/o problems.

So I brush him down and there are many more mats than Peanut has ever had before. I decide to cut them out with scissors and not bother trying to work them out (thinking I will just give him a short cut). I brush through and then use the comb and it is REALLY hard to work through. His hair just feels like a big cotton ball. There are just so many of those little tiny white balls. After working through one whole side, giving a break, doing the other, I go to the first side again and same thing again, comb is very hard to work through (this is a couple of hours later)

What do I do? Do I just use the brush, not bother trying to line brush through with the comb and just bath him and do the cut? 

Also do i need better brushes than my Petco things since maybe his coat has changed? 

BTW, here's our christmas card pic, since I know y'all love photos


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

First of all, Sue, what a great picture! Thank you for indulging us. 

I wouldn't bathe Peanut until almost all the mats are out since they will only tighten from the water. It will be next to impossible afterward, to get them out.  

I know a good tool always helps get the job done better, so maybe a new comb is in order. Brushes won't help that much for really bad knots, I find. I like to pry them apart with my fingers a little bit, then use a greyhound comb and gently go at them. 

There are many pin brushes that work well, among them the Chris Christensen (CC) brushes. You can check out other threads in this part of the forum for more details. Seems like there are at least a dozen of them about pin brushes alone! lol Hope that helps. 

If you think there is nothing to do, but shave Peanut down, then do so, but if you're doing it yourself, you'll need a good shaver. Otherwise, a groomer might be able to get the job done in a fraction of the time. Let us know what you decide, or try to do.


----------



## karin117 (Mar 29, 2008)

Hi 
The cotton type of coat are often quite hard to work on...
I think you should try to coamb him out before you bath him, since the matts use to get tighter and almost impossibly after a bath. When the coats are like this, I recomend to use a slicker, to get the matts out. They are not for REGULAR use, but for the "matting emergency" cases, I think they are called for. I recomend a slicker who is on rubber...I attatch a piture. They are in different price range, but you can find a cheap one.

The next step is a god detangeler, I think "the Stuff", work very well on this type of coats, but watch out, the floors can get realy, realy slipper. The Stuff can dry the coat if you use it frequently, but a slicker and the stuff can make this situation barable for both you and your dog...There is other detangelers too that work very good, but this is my number one for those hard cases. 

Spray the coat with the detangeler and then line brush and use the slicker on the matts...carefully... and then work you way thru the matt.

IF you want to cut out a matt, cut "in to" the matt, not "cut off", the coat will look totaly different when you are finisht.

I wish you good luck, it IS posibly to coamb out a matted coat. BUT if it is to hard on you and the dog, leave him to a groomer and get help to get him shaved down..It will growe out...I promisse))

I do not recomend that you use a shaver at home, if you do not have a pro dog trimmer. It often hurt the dog, and can take forever...

God luck!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Sue, if you have some time to think on all this, you might be interested in getting this book --- From Nose to Tail grooming --- http://www.havanesefanciers.com/nosetotailbook/


----------



## gabdyl (Jun 16, 2008)

thanks so much for your help. I will go get a slicker and see if they have "the stuff" at the store...

I have another question, if I buy/use the CC pin brush, is that good enough for every day combing? If not, would a CC buttercomb I have seen mentioned here, really do a better job than the Petco comb I have?


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I really like the CC Buttercomb 005 for daily grooming. It seems to be easier on the dog, to me, at least compared to what I had been using. The CC Staggertooth Buttercomb #011 is terrific on matts. I've heard working cornstarch into the matts also helps break them up, but I wouldn't do it at the same time you are spraying...try it on a different area and compare.
Many people here like the CC Wood pin brush for daily grooming best. It is not for serious, hard grooming, though. I think the wooden pins would break with hard use.


----------



## gabdyl (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks Sheri! I think the pin brush will work best for me if I keep his grooming under control! 

I am wondering if this isn't blowing coat, but if Peanut's hair got dried out? In the last few weeks, my skin was getting very very dry and my hair was getting very staticky. My H had forgotten to turn the humidifier on with the heat, so it got really dry in here. He just turned it on a couple days ago. I am just trying to figure it out, cuz Peanut's hair has never been this difficult!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Sheri said:


> I really like the CC Buttercomb 005 for daily grooming. It seems to be easier on the dog, to me, at least compared to what I had been using. The CC Staggertooth Buttercomb #011 is terrific on matts. I've heard working cornstarch into the matts also helps break them up, but I wouldn't do it at the same time you are spraying...try it on a different area and compare.
> Many people here like the CC Wood pin brush for daily grooming best. It is not for serious, hard grooming, though. I think the wooden pins would break with hard use.


I like the CC Buttercomb also. I think it does a better job than a brush for Oliver and Comet
PS- Peanut looks like Oliver in that photo card


----------



## gabdyl (Jun 16, 2008)

I am torn what to get now, I really prefer using pin brushes.... but if Peanut's coat has become more difficult, it sounds like the comb is better for that kind of coat? 

for those that prefer the comb, your Hav's have the cottony type of coat? Peanut literally feels like a cotton ball...


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Oliver is my cotton ball


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Abby is cottony, too. I only use the brush to basically fluff her and smooth her coat after the combing. I think the comb is the only way to get all the loose hair and beginning mats - it is for serious grooming!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I found a long time ago that the comb works *so* much better for getting to the base of the mats. I love using it and actually now comb all of them all the time. They seem to enjoy it as well.


----------



## gabdyl (Jun 16, 2008)

OK, can you guys tell me which comb you use for the cottony coat? I'll order it today. The comb I have now is a nightmare to use, hopefully one of the buttercombs will work better!


----------



## gabdyl (Jun 16, 2008)

also is there a detangler you guys use before you comb? if so, which one? I have a mink oil spray a groomer recommended to me, but honestly, it doesnt' seem to do too much...


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I think the main comb is the CC Buttercomb #005 for regular, daily grooming. The spray is a matter of experimenting, and a lot of different ones are used. I personally use either diluted Coat Handler's Conditioner, or Equiss Detangler.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Tori has a very profuse, fine, cottony coat and my main tool for grooming her is the CC Buttercomb. I do like and use the CC wood pin brush but, not for the serious grooming/de-matting time. I also use diluted Coat Handler or Nature's Specialties Quicker Slicker to spray on her. They (Nature's Specialties) also have a great de-matting solution called Super EZ DeMatt.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

OH..OH me too, me too.. I LOVE the CC buttercomb! It's great for working mats out..especially those tiny ones. I also have two CC pin brushes..one is medium sized and the other was advertised as a show ring touch up brush..I like it because it is small and I can use it under their arms and tummy area...

I have to say I'm not a fan of slicker brushes because you can scratch their skin..I suppose using it on the very top of the coat works fine..but not close to their skin..

Also, Missy started a thread about IOD products..which they have for Havanese..I am planning on trying that soon.

Sheri: Is this the EQyss detangler you are using: Amazon.com: Survivor Super Detangler, 8 oz: Sports & Outdoors

I am currently using the EQyss Premier shampoo and conditioner and really like their products..


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I think Kodi is starting to blow coat too... for the first time ever he has had knots under both armpits that have literally appeared overnight. I ended up having to cut both out, not because I don't think I could have worked them out, but because in that location, I could NOT get him to stay still enough in a position where I could work on them. I finally decided no one would see the cut fur there anyway, and just chopped them out.

Any tips for getting the under-arm knots? Or do people either have more compliant puppies than I do, or cut the hair there?<g> (BTW, he has been combed daily since I brought him home, and is pretty tolerant. He doesn't lie down for grooming, but sits on the washing machine and lets me turn him whatever way I need to get him clean and combed out... I haven't been able to talk him into lying down for grooming!)


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Diane,
I use the EQyss Suvivor Detangler Shine right after Tucker's bath when he's still damp; I spread it as thin as I can get it and run it through his hair, trying to especially get it under his top hair. It also helps with static, and is great to apply the tiniest dab to a mat to work it out.

But, the spray I use is EQyss Avocado Mist Dog and Cat Weightless leave on Spray Conditioner Detangler, Wet or Dry, oil free, silicone free, with Aloe Vera. (How's that for a title?!  )


----------



## gabdyl (Jun 16, 2008)

Omgosh, the slicker worked!!! Used the mink oil spray, the slicker went right through, then the comb I have went right through! Thank gosh, I was really dreading brushing again today... 

So the cut is really short, 3/8 inch and I got a little carried away cutting mats out so there are some lower areas but that's OK. I am just so relieved I didn't have to torture Peanut again today and his hair feels so good. 

Thank you so much for all the help and support today! I am so relieved!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Sheri...I will try both of those..especially before brushing them when they are DRY! :laugh::yo:


----------



## karin117 (Mar 29, 2008)

That is good news!!!!!

And now you put the slicker in the drawer and do not take it up until you have a "katastrophy"...and let us hope you never will again
The CC buttercoms are fantastic, so is Greyhound combs.

I use a pinbrush called Plush Puppy, but also like CC brushes and # all systems and I also use a Brush calld Madan, I put in a picture, who is a budget alternativ. The different colour brushes have different "stiffness", I use the blue one, because I think that damage the coat less, but it is nothing for "hard work" it is for well maintained coats.

I brush thru my dogs every day, in lines. There is as mutch advices as there is havanese owners I think. And there is sooo many different coat types.
My first and best advice is to wash the coat often, a dirty coat get more matts. I think the cotton type of coat need to be washt more often...It attract dirt a bit more. Ohhh, my language skills fails me
Well, I would not let it go more then 10 days between baths (cotton type), use a balm who have "more body" in it. Under the coat changing a bath every week, of maby more often????

Blow dry the coat, If you have access, use a jet stream blower, it make it easier to "blow out" coat. BUT practise fore, you can easy matt the coat if you do not direkt the air streem an the "lines"...

Good luck!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jammies (Apr 4, 2009)

*Someone is gonna hit me. I know there are many posts on this and the more I read, the more confused I get. Is blowing coat when dogs mat or when they actually shed alot of hair at one time? Jammies matted terribly when she was in heat but that was due to me putting diapers on her and onesies overtop of those. She was a matted mess, but oh, so cute! I thought blowing coat was when they lost alot of hair, but maybe I am mistaken. I know I was once before in my life!*


----------



## gabdyl (Jun 16, 2008)

karin117 said:


> That is good news!!!!!
> 
> And now you put the slicker in the drawer and do not take it up until you have a "katastrophy"...and let us hope you never will again
> The CC buttercoms are fantastic, so is Greyhound combs.
> ...


Thanks again  The slicker brush is definitely retired until there is another emergency, LOL.

Yes, I think the hair was dirty/dried out because now that it is washed and conditioned, it feel so much better!

I don't know too much about blowing coat, but I do know that Peanut's hair is different now than when he was a puppy, more cottony. and like with this incident, I have never had it so matted, then managed to brush/comb it all out just to have it all matted again in a few hours...but I haven't really ever noticed it falling out?


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Jammies said:


> *Is blowing coat when dogs mat or when they actually shed alot of hair at one time?*


BOTH! The hair that is "shed" stays in the coat and is the reason you get so many mats. You need to carefully comb through the coat often so the comb will separate the coat and gather up the loose hairs.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

This is what I use on Dexter...I love the CC Comb, it feels good in your hand. This is basically all I am using when grooming the hair. If I find a mat, sometimes they are big, sometimes small.....I have never found lots of them like in blowing of the coat.

Lately I have been using Coat Handler, because it is the one closest next to me, so I use it prior to combing. If I find the mat, I isolate the mat, then I spray the mat so it is good and wet and then massage the mat with my fingers and then I start combing out the mat from edges of the mat to the center of the mat (I think what I am doing is pulling a few of the hairs away (out) of the mat. A big mat (an inch or so in size) may take a while to detangle. 

And, sometimes I will just comb through the wet mat, it just depends...the biggest problem I have is to finally make Dexter stay still, so I can comb through the mat. Dexter does final give in with stern voice. Sometimes I can comb right through a mat that has been sprayed with Coat Handler. 

I check friction areas on Dexter frequently with my fingers (arm pits, collar area, behind ears). If I find a mat in the arm pits, I will cut it out very carefully. I try to keep the armpit hairs short. 

I bathe about every 7-9 days, making sure that the hair is totally combed out a few days prior to bathing... it may be a little combing here and a little combing there...I do not do an entire comb down at one time. 

As for the nice brush, I will use it to fluff a little while drying Dexter so he dries faster or if I know if Dexter has no tangles along his back, I will use the brush there (8 to 10 strokes)...I think it feels good for Dexter. Who am I kidding, the brush feels great!

Dexter always gets a treat (very small) with a long detangle session (one area at a time). 

Dexter's hair is probably a good 1-1/2 to 2 inches right now. Looking and feeling for mats is a daily routine around here, which has kept me ahead of the mats. Dexter is now 14 months old, I have not seen the dreadful blowing out of the coat that many owners have experienced...maybe his coat was short enough during the summer and fall....who knows....Dexter's coat is silky and only the large white areas are a little cottony (not curly).

For that matter.....I think I find more mats in the white hair. I think the most mats I find are located on the upper part of the legs and now that I know the collar has been causing some mats, I take the collar off frequently and comb the neck area.

As usual...I am being long winded again. Sorry....


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Karin, your English is fantastic! I am always so impressed when I read your posts! (I can't speak a single word of Swedish!)


----------



## karin117 (Mar 29, 2008)

Thank you Sheri

Grooming have a special place in my hearth...and the average life with you havanese get so mutch easier if you get advice on how to do it, and what products to use.

This forum is a fantastic source for knowledge, and the best thing is...no question is ever "stupid", and there is a lot of people with different experience to help out...


----------



## gabdyl (Jun 16, 2008)

Thank you Linda! I remember the first time I groomed and trimmed Peanut, you were asking questions and thinking about it and now it seems like you are really getting into it! Dexter looks great!

I appreicate the help, I just ordered a CC comb and I am going to order that IOD gloss shampoo/conditioner that I saw mentioned in another thread, sounds like it makes the more cottony hair a little more silky. I also never brushed daily bcause Peanut's hair is pretty short but I am going to get into the habit of doing it daily now.


----------



## karin117 (Mar 29, 2008)

Linda...I think it often could be so that different colour in your havaneses coat have different structure. I have heard people say just the opposit, the black coat make matts quicker...so I think it is very individual, and often related to the structure of the coat.

And now...the collar...The collar should always be off then you are not out for a walk!!! This is not only for the coat reason (but that too) but for the risk of strangulation....I have no idea about what the law say about the use of collar in your state...??? Do you need to wear them???
Otherwise, take it for a custom to always take it off when you get in from your walks...


----------

